# First Solo Trail Ride, Bitless and *VIDEO HEAVY*



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

She is by no means a finished trail horse, we've only really been out a handfull of times, but she is doing great. Some things on my list to work on are 

1. No eating on trail
2. NO eating on trail, and
3. NO EATING ON TRAIL!


----------



## charro (Nov 8, 2010)

looks like a great area to ride, I'm about 1.5 hours away, i will have to plan something by spring.


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

I highly recomend it! It's an easy-moderate trail and is a lot of fun. If you need/want a guide let me know! It's very close to my place, maybe a 10 minute drive.


----------



## Cowboy Ken (Oct 28, 2010)

Good work... Solo is a nice way to go...!


----------



## charro (Nov 8, 2010)

Ktibb said:


> I highly recomend it! It's an easy-moderate trail and is a lot of fun. If you need/want a guide let me know! It's very close to my place, maybe a 10 minute drive.


Great, I will keep that in mind and let you know.

Thanks


----------

